
Investopedia Acquired by Forbes - danielha
http://mashable.com/2007/04/12/investopedia/
======
danielha
Even more "traditional media" companies are discovering value in popular web
destinations -- many with no obvious big-money making schemes, but has
untapped potential. I found this one interesting because Investopedia is one
of those sites that has always been around which I've found incredibly useful
(I used it to teach myself about investing sometime in high school), but never
thought it to be an acquisition target.

